# 119 lb. PAT Tarpon Return



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

One of our tags that was not scheduled to pop off until March 1 has come off early. This happens some time. We'll be collecting data from the tag and when we get more detailed information I'll pass it along. For now, here is the pop-off location in Mexico. More to come.

Again, this and the other tracks from this summer, the tracks in the past and tracks from Florida, Nicaragua and even Trinidad are all available on the ProjectTarpon.com research pages (Click Here).


----------

